# How do you like your eggs?



## carnivore (Jan 25, 2004)

the discussion that broke out on grits made me think of another food which everyone has a different way of eating--eggs.
i've seen so many people put things on their eggs that i consider 'weird':  tabasco, ketchup, syrup, mayo, etc.
my favorite way to eat eggs is something my mom made for me when i was young:  hard boiled, mashed up with *lots* of butter & salt.  yum!


----------



## ironchef (Jan 25, 2004)

damn carnivore, have you checked your cholesterol lately?


----------



## kyles (Jan 25, 2004)

I like my eggs either poached or soft boiled, the yolks HAVE to be runny. I can tolerate some coarsely ground black pepper on my eggs, but no other adulteration is necessary.

Oh and I love scrambled eggs, but made with cream.......I have never had my cholesterol checked......better not to know!!!!


----------



## carnivore (Jan 25, 2004)

cholesterol?....what's that?


----------



## oldcoot (Jan 25, 2004)

Yup, that's good, Carnivore.  But then so is soft boiled, poached,fried sunny-side up, scrambled, omelettes .............eggs are good!


----------



## Dove (Jan 25, 2004)

I like mine soft scrambled with cheese or about any type of omlette you can come up with. Or I should say I did...Doc says that I don't like sweets anymore, or junk food and to watch my carbs.He is no fun at all!
Dove


----------



## Paint (Mar 30, 2004)

I have to watch my cholesterol as there is heart disease in my family, so usually I'm very good about watching my fat & cholesterol intake - but one thing I first tried when we moved to the USA 4 years ago was Eggs Benedict - and it is now my No. 1 favourite way of eating eggs.  I do limit myself to only having them on the rare occasions we eat breakfast out - about once every 3 months or so - a delectable treat!

Paint.


----------



## christy (Apr 20, 2004)

I like my eggs scrambled. I add 1 tablespoon of butter to the pan. I usually scramble 5 eggs with a little milk, pepper, garlic salt added. Once the are setting up a little I add sliced about 5 or 6 sliced green onions. then right before there done I add some shredded cheese. Let melt a little bit. Then they are good to go...Yummmy..!


Christy


----------



## Dove (Apr 20, 2004)

Christy,
Top that with salsa and I'll be right over!
Marge*****Dove


----------



## wolfie (Apr 20, 2004)

My grandpa (former chicken farmer) once said, and I quote: "there's no such thing as a bad egg, but some aren't quite as good as the others".

I, however, only like them if they are poached, fried, scrambled, dropped, deviled, etc. Back in the old days I was partial to the western or Denver omelette sandwich on toast with plenty salt and pepper. I was considerabley younger then.


----------



## lindatooo (May 9, 2004)

I have always believed that the only time eggs are bad for you is when they are separated    - my Mother in Law will throw away perfectly good yolks to make scrambled eggs with 3 whites and 1 yolk.....horrors!

Of course if you recombine them in the finished dish - like a cake or use the whites in part of the dish and the yolks to make something like Hollandaise sauce...that's perfectly ok!

Other that that I just plain love eggs any old way!

Of course if they are poached or fried the yolks should look like a sauce - and if they are hard boiled the yolks should almost bounce!


----------



## chefwannabe (Jun 26, 2004)

I like eggs pretty much any way you fix them. I like omelets, quiche, scrambled with sour cream and cheese, fried, boiled, poached in eggs benedict, and meringue on pies. Eggs are not as high in cholesterol as people generally thought, but the yellow is where all the "bad" stuff is. Wouldn't you know that's my favorite part. 

As for cholesterol, yes I have one. Whether it be high or low, I could care less. I'm going to die one day and I want to go happy.


----------



## hvacwife (Jun 27, 2004)

We eat alot of scrambled eggs here since that is what my husband likes. I cant eat fried eggs in front of him. It grosses him out. Get the pan nice and hot, add the egg, sunny side up get the plate and take it out it is done. Okay so it reallly isn't cooked that well but I love them like that. When my younger brother wrestled in high school they used to drink raw eggs. I've done that too and it wasn't half bad. Sorry didn't mean to gross anyone out.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 27, 2004)

I hated eggs as a kid, but now I can eat them pretty much any way, shape, or form!  I love omelettes, scrambled, deviled, egg salad, poached, and (the one I used to especially hate) fried.  BUT if I eat a fried or poached egg, if the yolk isn't completely runny, I can't eat it.  I want the whites done, but the yolk liquid.  I love fried eggs (as described) on corned beef hash.  I haven't had it in years, as I don't like most brands of corned beef hash.  I think the brand my mom used that I liked was Libby's.  I'm going to have to try that again soon.  Served with English muffins, this was a perfect Sunday night supper!

 Barbara


----------



## Jerry_M (Jun 27, 2004)

The ONLY way I dont like eggs is over-cooked.

I do prefer a few splashes of hot sauce on my omletts or scrambleds unless of course we are having sausage gravy and biscuits with scrambleds then some of the gravy goes ont he eggs.

Other wise a bit of S&P is just fine by me.

Jerry


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 27, 2004)

Whenever my aunt orders fried eggs in a restaurant she tells them to cook it until it is as hard as a rock, and then cook it again!  YUCK!

 Barbara


----------



## Jerry_M (Jun 27, 2004)

UGH!

Might as well just slap a couple of those fried egg refridgerator magnets on her plate and be done with it! 


Jerry


----------



## LMJ (Jun 28, 2004)

I enjoyed them poached when I was a kid, haven't had them that way in AGES. I'll still eat them scrambled, but MUCH prefer hard boiled. Hard boiled eggs are one of my favorite guilty pleasures. But there's none so guilty for me as Egg McMuffins.


----------



## fat n happy (Jun 29, 2004)

my mothers favorite was to put a can of cream of mushroom and some extra mushrooms in when you beat the eggs .then just soft scramble um until just right , also loved it with hash ohhhhh ma god im gettin hungry


----------



## dragueur (Jul 20, 2004)

i like sunny side up eggs....if it's scrambled, there should be other ingredients inside like onions with cheese or mushrooms. don't like plain scrambled eggs


----------



## crewsk (Aug 31, 2004)

Scrambled with cheese & mushrooms, omelets, fritattas, & my favorite--in a chocolate cake! My kids love camels eyes or birds nest(the bread with the hole in the center & an egg over easy) I can't stand runny yolks. Hubby likes his fried over easy.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2004)

I like them soft scrambled,over easy,huevos rancheros,egg salad,swiss omelets which are not over cooked but the ultimate is eggs benedict ,how ever the hollandaise has to be perfect.I think eggs can be the perfect protein.Just think how important they are in baking and so many other dishes.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 5, 2004)

sunny side up with some regular soy paste or vegetarian mushroom soy paste


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 6, 2004)

Two of my favorite egg recipes are: Broccoli Frittata or Chile Rellenos Casserole. Yum!! I like to put Chipotle Tabasco sauce or spicy ketchup on scrambled eggs or omelets.

SC


----------



## auntdot (Sep 6, 2004)

Like most eggs, and love fried double yolkers, but cannot stand hard boiled.

I think my mom thought the boiled egg was the perfect food for kids, because we would get them all the time.

I would try to ignore them, but moms never let a kid do that.

So I would choke down the yolk and hope I could get away without having to eat the whites. 

Turned me off to eggs for many years, but now I love them.  Except the dreaded hard boiled ones.

Have tried many times to like the foul boiled ova, pickle them, devil them, do anything you want to them, I don't even llike the smell of them.

If there is a hell, the restaurants will only serve egg salad.


----------



## Otter (Sep 6, 2004)

I like eggs almost any way (soft scramble, over easy on hash browns, poached on eggs benedict), but if I could have them only one way, it would have to be in an omelet.


----------



## Alix (Sep 6, 2004)

I like mine cooked.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 7, 2004)

I agree with Auntdot. I hate hard boiled eggs. I used to pick the white part out of my Mom's potato salad because I hated them so much. Now I can eat them in potato salad if they are chopped fine. But that is about it. The only thing a hard boiled egg is good for is to color and find on Easter. I will make deviled eggs for my brother and dad, but I won't eat them.

SC


----------



## middie (Sep 7, 2004)

scrambled with ham, sausage, bacon and cheese.
also like 'em over medium with white toast to sop
up the yolk.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 7, 2004)

My first choice would be over-easy with bacon and tst... also a side of peanut butter.. I love to make a peanut butter and bacon sammich and dunk it in the yolk.. yummm!

I also love all kinds of omelets.. any way you can imagine.

I had a hashbrown, sausage, egg breakfast casserole.. that was yummy!

I love deviled eggs too.  I guess you could say I like them pretty much every way.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 21, 2004)

I like deviled eggs,egg salad,and my own omelets. I refuse to order eggs in a restaurant. Favorite sandwich is a fried egg with bacon and worcestershire sauce on white toast.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 21, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> My first choice would be over-easy with bacon and tst... also a side of peanut butter.. I love to make a peanut butter and bacon sammich and dunk it in the yolk.. yummm!



Never thought of that .......sounds really good.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 22, 2004)

Bang, I often order eggs in restaurants where I'm not familiar with the menu because it's the one thing that's hard to screw up much.  I like mine scrambled soft, with some nice shredded cheese.


----------



## luvs (Sep 27, 2004)

i like mine poached, soft-boiled, and scrambled just till they start to set up.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 17, 2004)

Eggs are admissable on the Chlorestral dieting thing...stick with the Omega variety ones (the chichens are fed flax seed) and, apparently you can get cracking into a half dozen a week...

My grandmother used to make us poached eggs on toast, with, of course, runny yolks...

As I've aged, I've stuck to that childhood preference, but got to liking the cider vinegar in the water in which I poach the eggs...

And come to prefer the (buttered) toasted English Muffin as the platform to serve it on...

Likewise, those guys down in the Bahamas and Mexico that do the allinclusive resort hotel breakfast will spin up omelets that will make you drool...

2-3 eggs (always fresh!  The yolks sit up high and the whites never run) loosely broken, and dropped into a corn oil slickened pan or appropriate size...just as the whites start to get "white", mix quickly and add your choice of sliced green pepper, chopped onion, grated cheddar, jalapenos, shredded ham, salsa, tomato, sliced mushrooms, Montery Jack cheese...casually "flip" it over as it get done on the bottom, and slide it off to your plate....

Can't say I'm much on the vulcanised fried eggs with broken yolks, either...

Egg salad is the meal or sandwich of the post Easter period, and addition of finely chopped red onion, buttering with mild mustard might bring this back to the spectrumfor some respondents...

While I won't say "No" to a soft boiled egg, I had bad experience in the Army where incredibly, we got fed eggs that were allegedly hard boiled, but had hard yolks and liquid whites for about two weeks running (I've never been able to figure out how they did this!) and I end up with a prejudice against them...

Fried egg sandwiches are a favourite, with "hot" ketchup to dip them with...

Monte Cristo sandwiches...but that's a whole different posting!

Lifter


----------



## merstarr (Oct 17, 2004)

Baked into a dark chocolate cake.


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 17, 2004)

I want my eggs deviled, or scrambled hard.  I get nauseous when I see running egg pieces.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2004)

i once heard a woman in her late 30's who, after a night out clubbing, was in a diner and when the waitress asked her how she wanted her eggs. she said "fertilized"...

i like em sunny side up, over easy, hard boiled, poached, devilled, and if i have to scrambled. all with a side of home fries that have been cooked in bacon grease, and a side of bacon, ham steak, taylor ham, italian sausage, canadian bacon, fried pancetta, or chorizo.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 18, 2004)

merstarr said:
			
		

> Baked into a dark chocolate cake.


*YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Juliev (Oct 18, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i once heard a woman in her late 30's who, after a night out clubbing, was in a diner and when the waitress asked her how she wanted her eggs. she said "fertilized"...
> 
> i like em sunny side up, over easy, hard boiled, poached, devilled, and if i have to scrambled. all with a side of home fries that have been cooked in bacon grease, and a side of bacon, ham steak, taylor ham, italian sausage, canadian bacon, fried pancetta, or chorizo.



LOL.. leave it to you!  Was she boasting in an open foyer about it too?

I like mine scrambled too with all the add-ins.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 9, 2004)

I like me eggs in a cake.   :twisted:


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 9, 2004)

Psiguyy has the right idea!

In non-baked goods form, my favorite is scrambled with fresh sauteed spinach, sundried tomatoes, and cream cheese mixed in, topped w/ caramelized onions.  Yummy!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2004)

I guess I need to throw in my 2 cents here.  I love soft-boiled eggs and have a method for extra large that gets tehm jsut right for me.  I put them in cold water and bring pot to a boil.  Just when teh water begins to roll gently, I start a timer for 2 minutes and 32 seconds.  When It goes off, I pour off the hot water and fill the pan with cold.  I crack the shells at this point to make them easy to peel.  I never have any uncooked whites and the yolks are still soft.

My favorite eggs are those cooked in a poaching pan, with the removable cups.  My grandfather, the one who made my pancakes, had a poaching pan and made them for me.  The eggs poured out of the little cups with the melted butter, the whites set and the yolks still most of the way soft.  Of course, as an adult, I had to get a poaching pan.  I've poached egges in salted water, and made funnel eggs in salted water (you stir the almost boiling water into a funnel and drop the raw egg into it).

The most dinful egg I eat is fry up some bacon, and after its done and removed from the pan, drp in an egg or two, then splach the hot grease over the top unti the white is set and a pink film covers the yolk.

My Stepfather always ate his eggs that way.  It didn't have time to give him heart problems as he moved on to the next world when cancer ravished his mortal body.  He was a man to admire in so many ways.

My egg favorites are those that remind me of those that I have loved and have passed on.  Many of my favorite foods are like that.

Gotta quit this thread.  I'm starting to get a bit melancholy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Lifter (Nov 11, 2004)

Goodweed, you and I are in fact gastronomically linked!

I can eat soft boiled eggs, provided they're done almost exactly the way you say...

Poach your eggs in water with either salt or a tad of malt vinegar (or both), and serve on toasted English Muffin, bacon on the side...an fry 'em up, just as you say (extra pepper for me!)...

If God takes me out for my eating, I will likely "go" happy...if he takes me out for other "lifestyle" things, like cancer, I will sure go out "contributing" that nobody else has to die from that four star b*stard disease for lack of me trying to stop it....have lost too many family and friends...

Lifter


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 11, 2004)

Lifter;  Must be the good North air and clean Lake Superior Water that cleanse our nostrils and palates of contaminants (except of course those emanating from Algoma Steel and the Paper Mill, Copper and Iron Mines, Coal-fired Electric plants, etc.)  

I just know that when I look at your posts, your techniques and tastes are uncannily similar to my own.  Maybe we should join together and start a cooking school.  Oh that I had the capital and personal wealth to make that dream a reality.   But in truth, I am a mere slave to the wage, just like 99.99% of every person who has ever lived.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## sarah (Nov 18, 2004)

carnivore said:
			
		

> the discussion that broke out on grits made me think of another food which everyone has a different way of eating--eggs.
> i've seen so many people put things on their eggs that i consider 'weird':  tabasco, ketchup, syrup, mayo, etc.
> my favorite way to eat eggs is something my mom made for me when i was young:  hard boiled, mashed up with *lots* of butter & salt.  yum!


 hard boiled eggs mashed up, mixed with lots of butter,finely chopped tomatoes,salt and black pepper make great sandwiches,ever tried?


----------



## Erik (Nov 18, 2004)

I really love over-easy eggs!!!!


----------



## sarah (Nov 18, 2004)

and what kind of eggs r those?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2004)

poached on an English muffin,
soft boiled on white toast.. lots of butter and salt and pepper,
Sunny side UP
Or eggs with hats, yummy!


----------



## Alix (Dec 29, 2004)

What are eggs with hats?


----------



## Russell (Dec 29, 2004)

raw, beaten and in a cup!!! yummy.
---------
edit: in case you were wondering, i was kidding. anyways, i like mine hard boiled, or in a cake!


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 9, 2005)

Lately, scrambled and in a breakfast burrito with taco meat, black beans, cheese, green onions, and taco sauce.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 9, 2005)

I like them all ways ... I go through phases, when I'll only eat them one way for a bit, then switch to another method.  I love them poached, _not_ cracked into water (nasty!), but in a poaching pan, like Goodweed, then atop buttered whole-grain toast.  Also like them over easy, either on their own, or on pancakes.  Also like cheese omelets; was so pleased when the day came that I created the perfect omelet, with help from Jacques.

I'm posting the recipe for the perfect hard-boiled egg that I just came across.


Cats


----------

